# Can't Find a Reel Mower Raleigh NC Area



## Lp_chazychaz (Jun 15, 2020)

I was super excited to get a Swardman but looks like they have delayed shipments again due to some shipping disaster. I canceled the order because I'd like to reel mow this season. I'm looking around and most distributers in my area are backordered for various brands of reel mowers. I looked on Toros website and there is like one distributer in NC but it seems pretty obtuse and I can't really see what inventory they have if any.

I'd like to buy a well reviewed reel mower, but I find myself literally not able to find someone to take my money for a mower lol.

I'd really like to buy a new mower because I am super new to this. I don't know how to assess the quality of a mower and what price is fair. I really don't want to buy a used one that has a bunch of problems.

Anyone in the Raleigh area have any resource to buy a reel mower? I'd like a Toro greensmaster 1000 series or whatever the basic smaller model is. I don't know much about McLane or California trimmer but my mind is open to these brands. Any help?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

You will not be able to buy a brand new greens mower, those are only available through distribution channels to golf courses.

I would recommend facebook marketplace and Craigslist. Expect it to take some time to find the one you want.

Edit: not in Raleigh, but this listing caught my eye the other day:

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/grd/d/auburn-tru-cut-c27-reel-mower/7140591264.html


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

https://prairieturfequipment.com/product/2016-toro-greensmaster-1000-walk-behind-greens-mowers-with-11-blade-reels-and-groomers-400-hrs/

Highly recommend Prarie Turf. Call and ask for Greg. They always have stock coming in of Toros. Just know the Range of heights of cuts you want to mow at. If you can't get a Toro or JD find a good 25 McClane you can upgrade to greens later.

Here's link for brand new 25" McLane with grooved roller and Honda GX engine. $2099 includes shipping from dealer. In stock ships next day.

https://store.coronamaxtools.com/25mcgrremo.html


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If you'd be interested in a California Trimmer, contact @SGrabs33 . He's a dealer that is right down the street from you.

It's not a greens mower, but it will cut down to 3/8".


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

To be honest I would get an allett reel mower. How big is your yard? Do you have oak trees or pine trees? do you have a level yard? do you have rocks or nuts or sticks in your yard. reels dont like those at all. The allett has a rake like the swardman and all the attachments as well. I think revells tractor in Fuquay is a dealer for them wish there was another dealer. They also resell / recondition used to like new John deer greens mowers for a good price. However in my opinion as a home owner I would want the allett with the multi function to clean the yard before mowing. bedkifes and reels get expensive to replace on greensmowers.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> If you'd be interested in a California Trimmer, contact @SGrabs33 . He's a dealer that is right down the street from you.
> 
> It's not a greens mower, but it will cut down to 3/8".


Thanks @Gilley11

@Lp_chazychaz let me know if I can help!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

If you want to ride down to SC I have a 2011 JD 220sl that will be much cheaper than a Swardman and superior build quality if you're interested.


----------



## Lp_chazychaz (Jun 15, 2020)

SGrabs33 said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > If you'd be interested in a California Trimmer, contact @SGrabs33 . He's a dealer that is right down the street from you.
> ...


Hey man,

Like I said in the original post, I'm new to reel mowing and looking for my first one. I wanted a Swardman because it seemed super beginner friendly. Now that I can't get my hands on one of those I am considering other options. Hopefully you can help me with a few questions I have on California Trimmer brand.

Firstly, my Bermuda is being cut with a rotary mower and I am trying to go as low as I can but I'm sure you know that you can only get so far with a rotary lol. It's tough to tell the HOC right now due to it being kinda all over the place but I would say it's currently at ~1.25" right now. Is a California trimmer going to go that high or close? I would bring it lower as I went but due to my grass not being perfectly level idk how low I would scalp with a reel mower.

What price range are we looking at? Are there different sizes/models that you would recommend for different sized lawns?

Does it come with a grass catcher or other accessories or do I need to purchase those as well? If so what do you offer?

Thanks for your help with this! I really wanna purchase a reel mower!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Lp_chazychaz happy to help.

Our standard model will cut from 3/8" to 1&7/8". So you would be fine maintaining your current height if it's around 1.25".

Yes, how many square feet of turf do you have? I'd recommend the 25" model when you start getting to around 10k. Feel free to check the link in my signature to get an idea on pricing.

Yes it comes with a grass catcher. We sell a kit that you can use to sharpen the mower. Also, the addition of a roller is highly Recommended.

Happy to answer any other specific questions over pm.

Thanks.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@Lp_chazychaz for 5k sq ft, the 20" will be great for you. Also, you'll be surprised that you can go lower with a reel without scalping than you can with a rotary.


----------



## Lp_chazychaz (Jun 15, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> @Lp_chazychaz for 5k sq ft, the 20" will be great for you. Also, you'll be surprised that you can go lower with a reel without scalping than you can with a rotary.


You think so?

I've been doing research and I've all but decided to get a California Trimmer. Just gotta see when they get back on stock!! Thanks for the advice


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes. No matter what reel mower you go with, scalping is less with a reel vs rotary. Also,a smaller reel will scalp less than a larger reel, the only downside is the smaller reel will take a few more minutes to mow with. A larger reel also costs more upfront and costs more to maintain and takes to a little more storage room. Of course, this is comparing new vs new.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Btw, I'm no reel pro by any means, I'm just going off of personal experience and what I've read from others.


----------



## LandR (Jun 2, 2020)

I hope you find something. I'm in a similar boat but looking for a triplex. I'm also new to reel mowers and am maintaining 44k of zoysia at 1.5 with a mower that loves to scalp


----------



## loweryde (Mar 20, 2019)

@Lp_chazychaz

I live in NC. I have a 27" 7 Blade Tru Cut for sale($1800), I paid $2200. Its 2 yrs old. Purchased brand new from Apex/Gardner, I can't remember which city, there all the same near Raleigh. I used it mainly around the house since that's where my "good" grass started out. As the grass has spread and my yard getting better each year, I need a larger mower. I cut roughly 1.5 acres using the reel and a rotary zero turn. I have my eyes on a JD Fairway mower that I would like to purchase. If your interested you can email me @ [email protected]


----------



## TRMiller88 (Jul 7, 2020)

My first post. Never had a powered reel mower before until yesterday. My new California Trimmer took 10 days to get from Tacoma to the Home Depot in Pensacola. My first cut was on 7/26. I have 12k of empire zoysia. Had been cutting a small portion with a great American push reel mower before now. I cut it at about 1.25 inches yesterday and it looks great. Very pleased with ease of assembly (mainly swapping the wheels out with the roller)..


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

This is in Rutherfordton, NC

https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/item/35934-2014-toro-greensmaster-2100-8-blade-reel/


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Similar situation here in Statesville. Anyone have recommendations for a super entry level 20 inch?


----------



## Lp_chazychaz (Jun 15, 2020)

BigBoxLawn said:


> Similar situation here in Statesville. Anyone have recommendations for a super entry level 20 inch?


I've decided on a California Trimmer. @SGrabs33 is working with me to hopefully sell me one. They seem very affordable and I did some research on them, they seem good for beginners! I think he's in the wake county area so maybe he can help. I'll let you know when I buy it - hopefully this week! Maybe that will be good for you?


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Lp_chazychaz said:


> BigBoxLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Similar situation here in Statesville. Anyone have recommendations for a super entry level 20 inch?
> ...


Ive been seeing Cali trimmers as probably the most affordable for someone first getting in to it. Would love to hear your feedback!


----------



## LandR (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm looking at a Jacobsen this weekend or next. Will kee everyone here updated with price and features.


----------



## RCARASITI (Jul 25, 2020)

Im skipping all the prosumer models and just bought a 2015 John Deere 220e. Def gonna be a learning curve but I have been told too many times that you will quickly outgrow the Cali Trimmers, Tru Cuts etc and want a greens mower..so I went that path.. in Raleigh Too!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

RCARASITI said:


> Im skipping all the prosumer models and just bought a 2015 John Deere 220e. Def gonna be a learning curve but I have been told too many times that you will quickly outgrow the Cali Trimmers, Tru Cuts etc and want a greens mower..so I went that path.. in Raleigh Too!


I can attest to the same. Had a Tru Cut (still have, rarely use) for about 2 weeks before I went searching for a big boy.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Tmank87 said:


> RCARASITI said:
> 
> 
> > Im skipping all the prosumer models and just bought a 2015 John Deere 220e. Def gonna be a learning curve but I have been told too many times that you will quickly outgrow the Cali Trimmers, Tru Cuts etc and want a greens mower..so I went that path.. in Raleigh Too!
> ...


Whats the reasoning for this?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

LandR said:


> I'm looking at a Jacobsen this weekend or next. Will kee everyone here updated with price and features.


Why a Jacobsen? Everyone I've talked to about them says to stay away.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If you only have 1 height you'll be cutting at for all of your property then a greens mower might be a good choice. I have 2 different heights and some good slopeage so for me a greens mower is out. I need something that I can change height on the fly.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Any incline slope and I would look at Cal Trimmer or Tru Cut. If you have inclines stay the heck away from a McLane unless you like annual changes of sprockets, shafts, and chains. The McLane can't handle a lot of incline mowing. I know this 1st hand.

I'm not sure a greens mower with the smooth roller drive will handle very much incline as well.

If your yard is flat as a board, then all are on the table as choices.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

BigBoxLawn said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > RCARASITI said:
> ...


It was relatively small (20") and I went up to a 26" Baroness. I also manage ~9K feet of turf. If I had 1K, may be a different story. Also, the TC just felt a bit "homeowner" to me across the board. I'm a bit of an overkill/commercial equipment person. It also lacks a drum so can't stripe well. They are fairly easy to work on, but in reality, so is my Baroness.

I use the TC primarily for dirty work or areas of clean up where it's difficult to maneuver the greens mower. Initially, every time I cut with my Tru Cut I'd constantly think "I wonder what a greens mower would be like". Didn't take long to scratch the itch.

With the substantial secondary market that exists for greens mowers, a greens mower just seems like a better investment to me. I was initially nervous after maintaining turf low and it also led me to 'get my feet wet' by going with an option that allowed for a higher HOC. That was out the window after about 2 cuts. I was also nervous about who could "service" my mower (sharpen etc.). Once you tinker around, it's pretty simple to backlap and adjust HOC on greens mowers; albeit more challenging than simply using the lever on the TC.

If I could do it over again, I would have gone straight to a greens mower; to me, just money better spent.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Tmank87 said:


> BigBoxLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Tmank87 said:
> ...


I greatly appreciate the insights. Im sitting on 1.5ksqft of hybrid bermuda thats got slope areas. Also backyard is common and rather bumpy. Still work to do there, but after reading your post i dont think a greensmower will be right for me. Whats normal thoughts on a homeowner reel as far as value/cost? The wifes going to stick me as low as possible.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

BigBoxLawn said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > BigBoxLawn said:
> ...


Of course, you're welcome!

I will say, I've never leveled a yard that I mow with my greens mower and have had no problems. Will likely change that this next season, but I digress.

I don't maintain quite as low as many on here, ~.8-1" with my Zoysia. With the drum & front roller it is actually _harder_ to scalp; you don't have the wheels dipping into the ruts causing the blade to lower dramatically. The roller keeps the blade more 'even' across the plane.

My only hesitancy with a small yard, and I haven't had experience, would be maneuverability of a greens mower. Trees/obstacles/short runs are a bit of a pain with a larger unit. That said, my greens mower is a bit larger and I'm sure some of the 18-20" are much easier to get spun around etc.

Don't get me wrong, the Tru Cut is a nice machine and performs well. For a smaller yard, not sure you can really go 'wrong'. I actually LIKE to have both machines, but if I were to only be given the choice of having 1 - it'd be a legitimate greens mower; Baroness, Toro 1000/1600 (given the size of my yard). You also need to tailor your choice to your desired height of cut; if you want to maintain at 2" don't buy a Toro Flex that will max out at, say, .5". I will just caution you and say that once you start going 'lower and lower' it can be a bit addictive so don't rule out maintaining low based on preconceived notions (ask me how I know  )

Either way, I would look for both in the secondary market you can find them if you are patient. I setup a reminder/alert on Craigslist and just generally keep an eye out. Just in case! :bandit:

Being in NC, keep an eye out at General Turf Equipment if you're after a greens mower - they're based out of Rutherfordton.

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Tmank87 said:


> BigBoxLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Tmank87 said:
> ...


Awesome! Ive sand leveled my lawn once, and keep it at 1.25' currently with a manual reel. Very few scalps so the front roller is very appealing.

Do the non greens mowers have front roller as well? Id want to go with 18-20 inch for sure. Any recommendations on models to keep an eye out for?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

@BigBoxLawn I personally have a Tru-Cut P20. Like I said above, I've been pleased with it. Just keep the chain lubed and the zerks greased. I think they come from the factory with front caster wheels, but you can get a front roller. I'm not sure if it is from the manufacturer or a third party, I bought mine used from a member here and he already had the roller on the machine. I think the same can be said for Cal Trimmers and McLane.

From a brand perspective, not sure if there is a marked difference between the three - but I don't have any personal experience outside of the Tru Cut.

You could also look at Swardman, they're much pricier and seems very limited in the secondary market but folks generally seem pleased with them.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Tmank87 said:


> You could also look at Swardman, they're much pricier and seems very limited in the secondary market but folks generally seem pleased with them.


If anyone buys a Swardman today they won't be mowing with it until next summer (unless it's a cool season lawn).


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Kamauxx said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > You could also look at Swardman, they're much pricier and seems very limited in the secondary market but folks generally seem pleased with them.
> ...


Well there you go, one less option.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

While NC couldnt supply me, I got extremely lucky during a visit home on FB marketplace! By the grace of god I found a Mclane with 0 hours runtime (never had fuel or oil even in it) in Akron Ohio. Why was there a reel in Akron? Apparently a groundskeeper for a large estate in the area, told the lady she could have a golf course lawn if she purchased one. Well, she did buy one. And then he never used it and quit. It sat for a year, so they sold it off to me for $500.

The plastic is still on the pull cord and engine. Fueled her up, and she purred on the first pull.

Pretty damn excited!


----------



## Lp_chazychaz (Jun 15, 2020)

I ended up purchasing a California Trimmer. I don't think I understood just how different reel mowers were. I also didn't realize how tall my grass was. I probably could have used the top couple settings to produce a good mow but I figured I should have enough time for a scalp. I used the Trimmer to scalp my grass and went over it like 10 times. It was a good way to get a hang of the mower lol. My neighbors prob thought I was crazy. If you're in this thread and looking for your first reel mower, I would advise you not to stress too much about which one is the best. Find one with the features you need and it may be good to start out on the cheaper end of reel mowers. They're still heavy, very different machines.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

What do you think is the fair offer for this machine? He does not know the year but it does not have an hour meter.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1292379721106761/?ref=messenger_banner


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

soupy01833 said:


> What do you think is the fair offer for this machine? He does not know the year but it does not have an hour meter.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1292379721106761/?ref=messenger_banner


This item is apparently no longer available.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

I messaged the guy and he stated it was available


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

soupy01833 said:


> I messaged the guy and he stated it was available


Fair enough, but nobody here will be able to help you evaluate it since the listing is gone. I'm wondering if it's a listing by a TLF member.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

i wonder why i can get to it with the link provided


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

this maybe is the best I can do


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Spammage said:


> soupy01833 said:
> 
> 
> > I messaged the guy and he stated it was available
> ...


Still listed for me.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@soupy01833 def an older model. Maybe 20 years old. No telling what the reel and bedknife are like since they don't have and close up pics.

I've got one in similar condition. Mine will need atleast a new bedknife and possibly a new reel sometime soon. I'd let it go for a little more than half that guy is asking For. Just don't use it much because of the slopes on my lawn.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@soupy01833 well, I'm not sure why it's blocking me, but I'm glad it's working so you can get some input. :thumbup:


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

i offered less and he said no. so i told him ty I will keep looking


----------

